# How to stop my dog from barking every time my roommate leaves/enters his bedroom.



## NeonsDog (May 3, 2013)

Even if we are in my bedroom, my pup (6 mos. old neutered male) will bark and rush to my door and continue barking when he hears my roommate open his bedroom door or the door to the bathroom. He used to react even stronger - hackles raised, etc. Now, he barks and is very alert but doesn't usually raise his hackles. We are working on the "quiet" command, which I say in a firm voice devoid of both anger or comforting overtones and reward with treats when appropriate.

I understand that my doggie feels the need to defend our territory and also that he is acting like a good, normal dog. He is alerting me to the presence of somebody else in the hallway. However, the barking bothers my roommate to the point that he has discussed breaking our lease if I cannot change this behavior.

My question is two fold:

Can I teach my dog that my roommate's presence is not worthy of barking at?

Failing that, can I convince my loyal guardian that only one or two barks is sufficient to let me know what's up?

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I think you can do both. Your puppy obviously views your room mate as a threat, because he is smart enough to understand that it is him (unless he was dead asleep and it startled him) He knows the sounds of you and others he see's daily. Maybe your room mate working to bond with him a little better may ease this. 

Also I reward my dog for letting me know someone is at the door or not where they are suppose to be. It is their job and the only one they have. So They alert and I redirect after a bark or two with happiness and job well done. If they continue to alert they are not rewarded. Doesnt take long to figure out O-ok I alert and I do what I am told then I get treat, if I dont stop I get nothing. Redirect the attention and reward the behavior when it meets your ideal standards do not reward what does not meet your standards.. 

Is your puppy prey, toy, or food driven? What ever he is most driven by use as the reward.


----------

